# What to do with older compounds???



## benelli/girl (Feb 16, 2012)

I have 3 older bows that I would like to find new homes for. I am interested in finding a club or church or school ,some kind of organization maybe. If anyone knows of such a group please let me know, thanks


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I would suggest Donate them to the Demmer Center at Michigan State University they have a Range where Boy Scouts and other Groups can learn Archery. The Demmer Center have a decent Range and a 3D Course. 
Newaygo1


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I have posted them on craigslist before for $20 for my time and ideally for a new/young shooter. When they show up I tell them to keep their money and enjoy the sport. Might be able to get away with a creative FB marketplace post that doesn't get flagged. Or try on here.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have several older compounds Golden Eagles,PSE (late 80s models and early 90s), still take them off the hooks and shoot them once in awhile. This year I'm going to take out a Golden Eagle Orion 3.# 65-#80 . Going to use Easton 2219 shafts tipped by either Wensel Woodsmans or Simmons Swamp Sharks. It was my favorite compound threw the years, figured hit the woods with the old girl again.


----------



## benelli/girl (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you guys for your suggestions, they have found new homes. I look forward to hearing about the new experiences. Feels great donating to new archers/hunters.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I had to chuckle in reading this post. I am actually in the process of trying to find all of my old bows back from those that I sold/gave them too. I kind of want them for display in my house.


----------

